# Helmets



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Simple thread. Do you wear one? Just curious to see the results


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

got no choice, really.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Better safe than sorry


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

I just got one, haven't used it yet due to not hitting any bigger jumps, but will probably start using it sooner than later so my wife doesn't yell at me about being safe haha.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Buying my first one this year. I'll be hitting booters and handrails. So yes.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't leave home without it! 

i only have one head and would hate to see it get fucked up!


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I've had a bunch of concussions, and I'm still feeling effects from my last one in 2000, so I'm totally helmet boy aka Ol' Puddin' Head.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

JrOd said:


> Buying my first one this year. I'll be hitting booters and handrails. So yes.


Same here.



roremc said:


> Don't leave home without it!
> 
> i only have one head and would hate to see it get fucked up!


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm probably going to buy one this season. But I'm having a hard time finding one i like or fits properly.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

roremc said:


> Don't leave home without it!
> 
> i only have one head and would hate to see it get fucked up!


Enough said:thumbsup:


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

I picked one up a month ago after cracking my last one in the '07/08 season on a nasty fall and not being able to find one that fit well last season, I'm riding planning on riding tons of glades at Revelstoke this season so a helmet is a must.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Which helmet would you guys recommend by Red? I just spend $600 on riding gear. I kinda want a helmet since I want to get into some tricks and try some new shit but everytime I look I need a new thing. 

Not that there is a price on your well being, but I really am trying to cut down on my spending. I want a decently nice helmet that doesn't weigh a ton.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Dont wear one yet but iv been thinking about getting one.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

I am wearing a helmet this year. RED Mutiny is my lid this year. Makes sense to me:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> Which helmet would you guys recommend by Red? I just spend $600 on riding gear. I kinda want a helmet since I want to get into some tricks and try some new shit but everytime I look I need a new thing.
> 
> Not that there is a price on your well being, but I really am trying to cut down on my spending. I want a decently nice helmet that doesn't weigh a ton.


there are lots of other helmets than Red, again Burton shows how it dominates the marketing association aspect of snowboarding. I don't think Reds are all that comfortable, but then again I'm the type to actually evaluate my choices before making a purchase. If you're trying to cut down on spending then Red is not the way to go. hoy vey.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You need something on your head most of time so you might as well make it as usefull as possible. I've been trying to find one but fuck if I can find one that fits right. The Smith Hustle is the only one I have found that fits my head good. I've tried the full line of Red, Smith, and Giro. The problem is that when I have my Smith Knowledge goggles on the Hustle pushes them down any time my head is above level. I'm thinking I'll just get a Tripple Eight basic snow helmet and trim it until it fits my goggles.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I wear one.
I don't wanna smash my head open. Plus they keep your head nice and toasty.

I got a Smith Holt. It is pretty nice, and it's not too expensive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

skateboarding + topmount + hard carving + wheelbite - helmet = coma.
that's my go-to formula for wearing a helmet.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> skateboarding + topmount + hard carving + wheelbite - helmet = coma.
> that's my go-to formula for wearing a helmet.


I like it, I'll keep this in mind while riding


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

BigC_ 13 said:


> I'm riding planning on riding tons of glades at Revelstoke this season so a helmet is a must.


What he said


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Does anyone who wears a helmet find that it increases your blind spots?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I do. I board big powder through trees a lot. It would be easy to eat a tree and wind up dead, especially without protection. Besides, I don't just wear my helmet for myself. My family would probably be pretty ticked if I bit it just because I didn't feel like protecting my bean.



bakesale said:


> Does anyone who wears a helmet find that it increases your blind spots?


Not any more than my goggles do. And I still wear those.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I do. I board big powder through trees a lot. It would be easy to eat a tree and wind up dead, especially without protection. Besides, I don't just wear my helmet for myself. My family would probably be pretty ticked if I bit it just because I didn't feel like protecting my bean.
> 
> 
> 
> Not any more than my goggles do. And I still wear those.


See I'm worried about that with my goggles too, that's why I only wear a certain brand. Goggles like Oakley A-Frames make me feel like I need to shoulder check. Everytime I've tried on a helmet, even if it does fit it seems like I have reduced visibility.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

bakesale said:


> See I'm worried about that with my goggles too, that's why I only wear a certain brand. Goggles like Oakley A-Frames make me feel like I need to shoulder check. Everytime I've tried on a helmet, even if it does fit it seems like I have reduced visibility.


You might consider looking into POC Lobes or something. They aren't cheap, but I don't think your field of view could possibly get any bigger with any other goggles.

I find that my goggles impede my vision more than my helmet. I just went a tried on my helmet without my goggles, yes just for you :laugh:, and it only barely showed up at the edge of my vision.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

I went to a ski school when I was younger and they made us wear helmets all the time. I learned my lesson to keep wearing one when one of my fellow students ran into a tree and cracked their helmet pretty bad. They were fine, a little shaken up, but not dead like they would have been if they didn't have a helmet on. Bad accidents can happen in or out of the park...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

No, because I still suck and don't ride park.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

I always wear mine.. Ive had to many falls where ive thought what would have happened without a helmet


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

I think the poll needs a "sometimes" response. I don't think helmet use is an all or nothing behaviour.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

bakesale said:


> Does anyone who wears a helmet find that it increases your blind spots?


No. I don't have eyes in the back or side of my head. Goggles hurt your peripheral even more.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

BoardingBanana said:


> No, because I still suck and don't ride park.


When you're new to the sport is the best time to wear a helmet. All my head hits came when I first started. I don't fall down much anymore.

And where did the notion that helmets are park gear come from? :dunno:


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Most parks you're "not allowed" in without a lid. I don't jib much (and when I do, it's just straight up 50-50's or boardslides), but I do hit the kickers. Also, when the hill is empty, I like to go fast enough to make my eyes water _inside_ the goggles. So trust me, if you catch a heel edge, you'll be glad you're wearing a bucket


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

took getting a concussion to convince me to don one. Never hit the snow without it.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been on and off wearing one since I started about 10 years ago. I prefer riding without one since its more comfortable and lighter but its just not worth it. I wear one every time I ride now. Its crazy how small of an impact can kill you/cause permanent brain damage if you hit your head in the wrong spot.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

I got one this year. I've been knocked out for almost 30 mins never again I told myself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> When you're new to the sport is the best time to wear a helmet. All my head hits came when I first started. I don't fall down much anymore.
> 
> And where did the notion that helmets are park gear come from? :dunno:



It's always better to wear a helmet, I agree, even if you ride a bike it will be more safe. But I don't put myself in dangerous positions in snowboarding, like going off piste and stuff. Besides that almost nobody wears a helmet in Europe.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

if you ride on east coast ice, it will save you regardless of whether you ride park or not, catch an edge and you die.. or get a little boo boo.. but you know what i mean.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

BoardingBanana said:


> It's always better to wear a helmet, I agree, even if you ride a bike it will be more safe. But I don't put myself in dangerous positions in snowboarding, like going off piste and stuff. Besides that almost nobody wears a helmet in Europe.


I don't buy the lemming crap. I don't care what everyone else is doing.

And I received a concussion when I hit my head on ice on a green run in North Carolina, so you don't have to be carving between boulders on a PNW double black to get hurt.

And again, I'm not TELLING anyone to wear a helmet. I'm just saying you're a pillock if you don't. :cheeky4:


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

BoardingBanana said:


> It's always better to wear a helmet, I agree, even if you ride a bike it will be more safe. But I don't put myself in dangerous positions in snowboarding, like going off piste and stuff. Besides that almost nobody wears a helmet in Europe.


You don't have to be doing advanced riding to hurt yourself, my friend gave herself a concussion riding a green run and I have myself experienced nasty bails on blue runs in the past. You never know what could happen, it could even be some other rider out of control that slams into your head somehow, (but that would be a freak accident and yet it could happen). 

And I hate to get this corny, but if most of the people in Europe jumped off a cliff, would you do it too?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

i wear it when im actually tryin but when im out just messing around and not goin too big i wear my ill beanie and i dont wear one when i free ride


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I don't buy the lemming crap. I don't care what everyone else is doing.
> 
> And I received a concussion when I hit my head on ice on a green run in North Carolina, so you don't have to be carving between boulders on a PNW double black to get hurt.
> 
> And again, I'm not TELLING anyone to wear a helmet. I'm just saying you're a pillock if you don't. :cheeky4:



Just face it, we're all lemmings. I know you can break stuff on easy runs, but the chances are a lot lower. I also think it would be smart for me to wear wrist locks, but I don't.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

I wear one when im hitting jumps, but not when im jibbing in the park


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

I wear one for sure. At the slope I frequent, I notice that it seems to be about 50/50 on people using them. Mostly the adults are the ones using them. I have a giant head. I wear a size 8 fitted hat. I had to order my giant helmet online because I couldn't find one that fit locally. My wife says I look like a weather balloon coming down the slope.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I wore one one year and hated it. I just use a toque now. Way more comfortable.


----------

